# Saratogas & Poisons



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thought I'd give this a try. Here are my mineral waters and above them are some poisons. The Stoddard red amber Congress & Empire E quart is my favorite but I like the mountain glass C quarts too. Still looking for a light honey amber Stoddard E quart if anyoe has an extra.  :- )


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

And some others, labeled Hostettor and pontilled meds.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

Just some nice window bottles. I've got to practice some more as my photos are too dark.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful glass *Jane* and *Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net* ! []


----------



## annie44 (Jan 10, 2007)

Great collection!  I'd love to see a close-up photo of that Congress and Empire "E" quart in amber.  Is the pint next to it a Hotchkiss Sons' variant?


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

Here ya' go Annie. From left to right: Black Congress & Empire C quart no rear embossing, common green Congress & Empire C pint, Stoddard yellow/amber Missiquio quart (I know, spelling is wrong but I'm too lazy to go look at the bottle), common green Congress & Empire C quart, mountain glass Congress & Empire C quart no rear embossing, Stoddard amber Congress & Empire E quart no rear embossing, Hotchkiss C pint olive yellowish green, common Congress & Empire E quart teal colored.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow - that is a gorgeous bottle.  Here is a pic of my best Stoddard mineral water - a Highrock Congress Spring that I got for Christmas this year.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 10, 2007)

I also like the dark colored utility bottle shown with your pontiled meds - is that one also pontiled?


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: Saratoga's & Poisons*

Beautiful Highrock! I love the crudity on the others as well. Can't beat early glass. My little olive amber utility is pontilled and has a  label which reads Pyrethum for Bed Bugs.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2007)

Great lookin bottles Jane. That is an interesting little box you have there. Love the slates too.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks! My photos don't show the true beauty but I'll keep trying.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 10, 2007)

Your photos are great!  I wish I had a window to display my bottles in - I have mine in a cabinet that doesn't have lighting right now and usually take them outside or to my sunroom to get photos.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: Saratoga's & Poisons*

I put museum gel on the bases to prevent any tragedies. My American Bulldog pup is a "flinger" of toys.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: Saratoga's & Poisons*

Nice display, Jane... And welcome to our little club...

  Hey Cindy...

  That "Rock" on your Highrock looks like a flickering flame in that lighting... Nice Christmas booty!!!

  Ron


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: Saratoga's & Poisons*

Nice mineral waters guys... and gals!  

 Although they all have the same form, I love the character of the Stoddard glass mineral waters. Here is an example of a pint size in a light honey amber.... 

 Jane, the honey amber "E" is available and not uncommon, you should be able to find one.  

 Good luck!

 Mike


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: Saratoga's & Poisons*

That's one beautiful bottle, earlyglass! It's exactly the color quart I'm looking for. Years ago I used to belong to the Saratoga Collectors Society which had lots of members set up at the bottle show in Saratoga Springs. You could walk into the show and find top shelf examples regularly but not so much anymore. I saw one Stoddard E quart this year and there was a stampede to the table to buy it. Gone in the first 2 minutes of the show. I never even got near the table in the rush.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: Saratoga's & Poisons*

Thanks Jane. Yes, the good stuff is becoming increasingly difficult to find. What was once "common" is now an edangered species! Even the pieces that we take for granted today will become difficult to obtain for future collectors. 

 I have had a few of the quarts. If I get another any time soon, I will certainly contact you.

 Mike


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: Saratoga's & Poisons*

Thanks Mike. I check your site regularly hoping one will turn up. Do let me know if one does. That Vaughn's is tempting though.


----------

